# piercing/scars



## sharks77 (Mar 17, 2009)

i guess this fits in here, anyways what im wondering about is ive been thinking about getting my lip pierced, and if for whatever reason i want to take it out, is it going to leave a really noticeable scar? and if i do end up needing to take it out is it better to do it sooner or later?
i've done general google searches or whatever but what people says ranges from no scar to a huge hole being left in your face so i figured asking people who actually have piercings would probably make more sense...

also, how badly does it actually hurt?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 17, 2009)

Well I got a scar on my lip from one, but its because the piercer put a ring on that didnt allow my lip to swell up so it stretched the hole instead. Make sure you get a big ring to let it swell or youll ahve to take it out and have a pretty noticable scar


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah that's what i wanted to know, what i've heard about it is so varied i wanted to see what real people said hah. but yeah, thanks


----------



## finn (Mar 18, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind about piercings in the mouth area is that it does make it more likely to chip your teeth...


----------



## Ravie (Mar 19, 2009)

fuck man. the only time my piercings chipped my teeth is when i fucking tried to bend a ring with my teeth.....bad idea.


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah I used to have my lip pierced and eventually was like whatever and took the little toothpick shard i kept in there out, it's a small scar but only the dentist and girls you kiss ever notice it
PS piercing are a waste of $, change who you are on the inside, not the outside, it really does not change who you are at all, that's my 2cents


----------



## Geoff (Mar 24, 2009)

MURT said:


> yeah I used to have my lip pierced and eventually was like whatever and took the little toothpick shard i kept in there out, it's a small scar but only the dentist and girls you kiss ever notice it
> PS piercing are a waste of $, change who you are on the inside, not the outside, it really does not change who you are at all, that's my 2cents



i agree about the changing yourself part but a large part of body modification is symbolic to the individual. like when a close friend gives you a stick and poke for example. Whenever you look at it you're reminded of them and can kind of feel like they're always with you. the same can go for piercings, scarification, or whatever. People have been doing it for 1000's of years and though times have changed and 99% of people get tattoo's and piercings because they care what other people think and wanna look tuff or whatever i still think body modification is the shit...


----------

